# From what movie is this?



## knsin0

Hello,
i need some help to recognize a piece of a track, it sounds like and old movie but im not sure, wanna try? 

Play track

Thanks a lot!


----------



## linceed87

i think its from war of the worlds by john williams


----------



## Falstaft

It's not from JW's WotW, though I can see why it might sound that way. I'm not sure whether it's classical or film music - could go either way, but would need some more information to properly ID it.


----------

